# Is this fungus on my Cory?



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay so this morning I check o my fishies as usual to see if they are okay and I notice this fungal looking growth thing on one of my cories. I know the other day one of my cories was losing color and then came back after I did a simple water change and now I'm seeing this. I mean he's eating good, and lately very active and schools with my other three. He's eating now as if it' not bothering him one bit. Can you anyone help. He's living in my 10 gallon with 3 other cories. I have a spare tank to separate him in case its that.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a professional camera to take clear pictures...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It doesn't look like fungus to me - fungus is usually fluffy. That looks like a tumor to me. Possibly lymphocystis.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm planning on separting him from the other cories.. IS there anyway to treat it?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Not that I have read - it's a virus. Supposedly it can go into remission if the fish is kept stress free.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I will separate him tomorrow until this fungus like growth as go away. I have a empty 5 gallon and heater. In he meantime will a water change help in the 10 galon after separating him??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure, waterchanges can't hurt.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Cory catfish update!

He is staple still has he fungus on him and today I will be separating him from the other cories. Poor thing is going to miss his friends.. I did a 50% water change today after I tested the levels..

Here are todays level:
ammonia: 0.25
nitrite: 0.5
nitrate: 80


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

It doesn't look like fungus to me, is it fuzzy or does it look smooth? The picture you took makes it look like a growth or tumor, in which case it wouldn't respond to a fungus medicine. Lots of water changes will only help since clean water does wonders for fish health, if you don't stress him out in the process (temperature shock, etc).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If its a tumor then there's nothing you can do about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought some Marcyn yesterday and now I don'ven know if that will work on him now or still keep doing water change. He is still staple and eating pretty good. He's a tough little cory and he is acting like as if it's not even on him at all. Is it a good thing though?

As of today's results are slightly better. nitrite and nitrate levels went down a bit.. Hopefully the water change I did this morning after I tested it will bring it down some more...

ammonia Same( 0.25.. I think it's because I'm using prime..)
Nitrite: 0.25
Nitrate: 40-80 Couldn't really tell


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can do water changes and meds and all sorts of things, but if its a tumor or lymphocystosis (it's one or the other), you are just wasting your time, energy and money. It's either going to go away on its own (lympho) or not (tumor).


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sad to report that my cory went to the Bridge today. I had him 3 years and now he's gone. He had some kind of fungus. He was doing so well with the treatment and is fungus was breaking up too...


----------

